
The Key to Everything - kwindla
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2018/05/10/the-key-to-everything/
======
voisin
For those interested, Sam Harris’ podcast (Waking Up with Sam Harris) has an
episode with a Geoffrey West which is superb - one of the best episodes on
that podcast. Also, Geoffrey West has a great TED Talk.

~~~
yayadarsh
Episode #86 for those interested

Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31P7Ty9QIFI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31P7Ty9QIFI)

Audio: [https://samharris.org/podcasts/from-cells-to-
cities/](https://samharris.org/podcasts/from-cells-to-cities/)

iTunes: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/waking-up-with-sam-
harri...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/waking-up-with-sam-
harris/id733163012?mt=2#)

~~~
is_true
If you like to speed up the content don't click on the audio option.

------
app4soft
> [https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2018/05/10/the-key-to-
> every...](https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2018/05/10/the-key-to-
> everything/)

News from the future?

It's look like this article, according its URL, should be(?) published on May
10, 2018!

Today is only April 21, 2018.

~~~
icebraining
It's a common pattern in publications. It's the date when the printed issue
carrying that article will be published.

[https://www.nybooks.com/publication-
schedule/](https://www.nybooks.com/publication-schedule/)

Example of other publications that follow it are the New Yorker, the London
Review of Books, and n+1.

